# Hisagi Shuuhei's 69 tattoo



## StarAbvMyBed (Feb 10, 2008)

ive been wondering if anyone knows what the 69 stands for?


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 10, 2008)

If it's not there to imply the sex position and amplify his badassness, then I have no idea.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Feb 10, 2008)

Dude, his 69 tattoo is *hot*.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 10, 2008)

I always though this comic presented the most logical explanation: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





:rofl




Then again, Hinamori could be right. Maybe Shuhei just likes the number


----------



## guro (Feb 10, 2008)

I've always wondered about.  I guess just to make him cool?


----------



## StarAbvMyBed (Feb 11, 2008)

hahah yeah i guess hinamori is right. it deff makes him badass lol. and the comic is great. 

i guess maybe its supposed to be cancer but its just turned. cause im not sure if the 69 means the same thing in japanese and the position we think of and we see it haah.


----------



## mari (Feb 11, 2008)

69 must be his favorite sexual position.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 11, 2008)

ppl...

Its his Rukongai district number....


It is definitely not "THAT".


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think Kubo would advertise for the kamasutra, so it probably is his rukongai district number.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 11, 2008)

Rukongai District numbers go to 70 right?

Then thats definitely it. Shuuhei's district is *69*


----------



## Chiyo (Feb 11, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I always though this comic presented the most logical explanation:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed. I thought that when I came across that the other day.

Either that or he has no inhibitions when it comes to displaying his sexual preferences.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 11, 2008)

I think he is a math genius. He likes the symbol 'yingyang' but he totally wanted to express it with numbers.

Yeah I totally pulled this out of my ass.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Feb 11, 2008)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> I don't think Kubo would advertise for the kamasutra, so it probably is his rukongai district number.



or would he


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 11, 2008)

PERVERTS   
I'm just Joking 
I agree district #


----------



## Kage (Feb 11, 2008)

a district number huh? i was happier with the alternative.


----------



## garouga (Feb 11, 2008)

He used to be in the 69th seat of the 9th division.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 12, 2008)

"69" prevented me from dressing up as him in fear of my friends nagging me why its on my cheek for.

Possibly district

Possibly a number important to his everyday needs


----------



## Ooter (Feb 12, 2008)

As others said its the district


----------



## bboyinferno (Feb 12, 2008)

Sex Position # 69 it's his favorite


----------



## dragonfire (Feb 12, 2008)

he just passed out at a really hardcore frat party


----------



## kaileena (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't really think there's a reason for that 69, but it's cool.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 12, 2008)

It means "he gets down like that".


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Rukongai District numbers go to 70 right?
> 
> Then thats definitely it. Shuuhei's district is *69*



I pretty much agree here. This is the best explanation to me.


----------



## Mia (Feb 13, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Rukongai District numbers go to 70 right?
> 
> Then thats definitely it. Shuuhei's district is *69*



stop making sense it just should be -



intoxicated said:


> 69 must be his favorite sexual position.



edit: some proof 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe his age, maybea "hint" to Rangiku, maybe his district, maybe just his favorite number.  The world may never know.


----------



## Rin Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hisagi's 69*

Soo.. What does that kinky tattoo means? I'm always curious by this.. Someone else says that it actually resembles Yin-Yang, but I'm just curious with your opinion. =P It doesn't mean cancer, right? XD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not so sure ut it gould be there cuase he likes that number or something...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2008)

It's because he's been 69'in all the time.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 1, 2008)

.....:lamo


----------



## Rin Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's because he's been 69'in all the time.



...LMAO. XD With who, really? =P


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2008)

Rin Yamanaka said:


> ...LMAO. XD With who, really? =P



Everyone in this list:


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 1, 2008)

what's that supposed ta show?


----------



## Rin Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Everyone in this list:



Haha.. Win. XD

Any good reasons other than that? =D


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd like to see him try it with Zanpakutou


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2008)

The incarnation of his zanpakutou might be a hot female.

And, if it wasn't, mayuri can just change its gender.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 1, 2008)

He is 69th espada 

or maybe he does 69 all the time


----------



## Ooter (Mar 1, 2008)

lots of threads about thiss... meh, its his rukongai district number.... conclusion has been made a 1000 times.


----------



## Juubi (Mar 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Eminem00 (Mar 1, 2008)

You know what it is


----------



## Amekage (Mar 1, 2008)

it all started on Thriller Bark. after Dr. Hogback finished zombie number 68, Cindry bet him that he couldn't make a non-patchwork zombie.

you won't get it if you don't know One Piece.


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Mar 1, 2008)

We all know why.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 1, 2008)

It means he is the Sex.


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Mar 1, 2008)

^ Exactly.


----------



## iFrag (Mar 1, 2008)

Guess: He is/was a Cancer (astrological sign)?

Probably just his Rukongai district tho.


----------



## Rin Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2008)

iFrag said:


> Guess: He is/was a Cancer (astrological sign)?
> 
> Probably just his Rukongai district tho.



^ That's the most common reasons. =D

No, his birthday is on 14th August. That means his astrological sign is Leo.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Mar 1, 2008)

We had many threads like these before. Its his Rukongai District number 69 (it runs through 70) for the last time


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 1, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> We had many threads like these before. Its his Rukongai District number 69 (it runs through 70) for the last time



Still it is an interesting number to use. And considering what Kubo has done


----------



## iFrag (Mar 2, 2008)

Rin Yamanaka said:


> ^ That's the most common reasons. =D
> 
> No, his birthday is on 14th August. That means his astrological sign is Leo.



Yeah cool, I figured his birthday could be found somewhere, but it was fun to have a guess while it lasted!


----------



## SuyGetSoo (Mar 2, 2008)

It's the size of his Clasper in Yards


----------



## Kittan (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh man OP made me lol


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 4, 2008)

lol uhh... I have no idea buts its cool X3


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 4, 2008)

His tattoo is like the hottest tattoo eva!! X3


----------



## p3rk3le (Mar 6, 2008)

I dont know if anyone answered this b/c i didnt read all the comments but i think of it not as 69 but as G9.
Obviously because Shuuhei is at

*G* otei *9* (9th divition).

thats what i think and sorry if anyone noticed that already


----------



## KonohaShinobi8802 (Mar 6, 2008)

Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's _obviously_ the 69th place Arrancar left as a spy by Aizen


----------



## p3rk3le (Mar 7, 2008)

why obviously?


----------



## Mia (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess I just have to repost this


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fleecy (Mar 7, 2008)

Weeellll... Hisagi _was_ stated to be as much of a pervert as the others.


----------



## p3rk3le (Mar 7, 2008)

Shouldnt Byakuya have taught him that already? I mean... he IS his captain..!


----------



## Mia (Mar 13, 2008)

Byakuya is a nobility  and Renji is a stray dog. Obviously Byaku wouldn't waste his time on that.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 13, 2008)

It just makes him look badass..

and maybe it is his area Number like stated before.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 13, 2008)

StarAbvMyBed said:


> ive been wondering if anyone knows what the 69 stands for?



You'll learn about it when you're older.


----------



## Mia (Mar 13, 2008)

^ so OP wasn't old enough?  I already posted an illustrative material explaining all about 69


----------



## proppern (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tatto 69, is inspired by former Captain Kensei Muguruma, for saving his life when he was a kid. *


----------



## Yachiru Kusajishi (Mar 8, 2009)

I've always wondered that too. It is funny though.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 8, 2009)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Rukongai District numbers go to 70 right?
> 
> Then thats definitely it. Shuuhei's district is *69*



It goes to 80.

Kenpachi is from the 80th, with which he shares it's name: Zaraki.

Yachiru is from the 79th, also sharing her name with it: Kusajishi

I'm sure Hisagi is from the 69th.


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm probably sure it has nothing to do with sexual position... but that _would_ be hot if it was.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 8, 2009)

The real reason is because Kensei (the silver/gray haired visored) saved Hisagi when he was little and Kensei has a big 69 tattoo on his back. So Hisagi got the tattoo to honor Kensei.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 9, 2009)

true reason... 
contains spoilers of the past.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, the 69 is actually from Kensei Muguruma's 69 tattoo on his body.
Kensei is one of the vizards and during the 'Turn back The Pendulum' arc, he saved Hisagi from danger.
since then hisagi respected him and copied the 69 tattoo.




as for the reason _why_ must it be a '69' and not another number, i have no idea.

i hope you ain't minding spoilers.


----------



## Besh Boa (Mar 9, 2009)

StarAbvMyBed said:


> ive been wondering if anyone knows what the 69 stands for?



You are funny


----------



## proppern (Mar 9, 2009)

If you look at my post on the top, you see the reason, no need to give 100 similar posts


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 10, 2009)

Question has been answered fully. Recycling thread.


----------

